# Umm...KANGAROO RATS



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

I just stumbled across a book about this creature called the kangaroo rat. I am officially obsessed. They look kind of like robo hamsters but with big ears and long legs. It looks like a cottonball with toothpicks for legs and GIANT eyes and ears. I am so in love with them.

Has anyone seen one in person? Apparently they live in deserty climates...so unfortunately I'll probably never meet one up here in Boston.

UGH I wish you could domesticate any animal you wanted. Wild animals are always so adorable.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I used to be in love with them when I was little haha


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

If you think kangaroo rats are the bomb, then you should look up the Long-eared Jerboa.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Those things look like they can fly! Like the gerbil version of dumbo all up in here! I'll take 50.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Here's a picture  rodents are such wonderful animals.


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

and speaking of long eared Jerboa's https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbnqSAMfPxo


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I'm about to fly to get one! Those are so cute.


----------



## Mrs.Brisby (Jan 4, 2014)

Yeah, too bad they're an endangered species.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

We have two different kinds of kangaroo rats here in west texas (though I've never been able to tell the difference). I always enjoyed going out for field biology trips and walking around the desert at night because they're everywhere! I've also seen a pet store selling them at one point, but I'd be a little wary of handling one since rodents here have the possibility of carrying some pretty nasty diseases.
View attachment 168986


----------



## thatprettyarcanine (Aug 16, 2014)

I am dying of cuteness omg


----------

